# Environmental Police Test



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

I noticed that the Environemtal PD test is being given again. I heard a few months ago from a few EPOs that they were going to change the test to more law enforcement oriented and they were lookinf for police officers. Looking at the announcement, it still has the same format as the previous test. What do you EPO guys say, is it an accurate form or has it been changed and HRD didn't update it?

EPO Annoucement PDF


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I heard the same from a couple EPO's. The announcement looked like some of their requirements had some room to be creative with statements like "...conservation law enforcement or related field". But who knows.


----------



## RoadDog32 (Dec 28, 2004)

anyone ever take this test before? seems like you have to be huge into science....will a experienced LEO help you at all?


----------



## LFOD (Mar 23, 2005)

Never took the test but Im curious what kind of pay these cops get. In line with Municpal PD? State PD? overtime?


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I was an EPO for almost 4 yrs (left for a local PD in '98). Great guys, ok work but the pay sort of sucked. I've never looked back.


----------



## redpara (Jun 7, 2004)

Quick question; 

If you've already completed both the SSPO and a Municipal Academy and your already working full time. Say you take the EPO test and pass, what do they do as far as training you goes??


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

answer: back into khakis you go, 
there were 2 former full time PO's from civil service departments in my Academy class


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah the academy requirement for experienced PO's becoming EPO's is twisted... is not like you're going to the "Env. Police Academy" but you just have to do the municipal academy again... WTF?.. I believe there are a few EPO's in the Boston Police Academy now.


----------



## RoadDog32 (Dec 28, 2004)

what academy does EPO officers attend?


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

RoadDog32";p="65431 said:


> what academy does EPO officers attend?





RPD931";p="65406 said:


> you just have to do the municipal academy


----------

